# Mini Light Sabor



## Crothcipt (Sep 5, 2012)

I got a e-mail yesterday about a new honing rod. I kinda like its potential. 

http://www.newwestknifeworks.com/pr...s/knife-sharpeners/ruby-sharpening-steel/4012







Ruby instead of diamond coating. I like the idea if it is like a glass or ceramic, but if it is like a diamond rod then piece of...

What do you all think?

( I am not affiliated with New West)


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 5, 2012)

Hm. Whats the advantage to Ruby? Cheaper? Cuts different?


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't have time to post what he said in the e-mail but will do it later today. The jist is that it's the second hardest material on earth (diamond being first).


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 5, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> I don't have time to post what he said in the e-mail but will do it later today. The jist is that it's the second hardest material on earth (diamond being first).



lots of materials in between, and other carbon allotropes harder than diamond. mohs 9 is 4 times softer than mohs 10, too, so i'm not sure that corundum being "second" really follows...


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 5, 2012)

i just noticed that the site says that it's made of carborundum, and then says that carborundum is what rubies are made of. i'm guessing they meant corundum, as carborundum is silicon carbide, and is not the same thing.


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 5, 2012)

ya I just did a search on carborundum and got a bunch of patent processes out of Niagra Falls. Also a ton of stuff way over my head too.


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 5, 2012)

> When sharpening a high quality knife, you need a material harder than the steel in the knife. That's why we have offered both diamond steel and ceramic sharpening rods. They both work well, but they both have their drawbacks. Diamond steel puts a razor sharp edge on very quickly, but the steel can have a shorter lifespan because the expensive synthetic diamond material is merely adhered to the surface of the rod and can erode over time, especially, if you use too much pressure when sharpening. A ceramic rod can last forever, but you sacrifice the hardness of the diamond steel and consequently, it can take longer to achieve peak results. As is often the case, out of the contradiction of opposites, a new synthesis is born. Ruby is the second hardest material on the planet. Through innovative 'powder metallurgy', a corundum (mineral in ruby) tube 1/8th of an inch thick is sintered to the rod.
> 
> To translate the tech lingo for you- in the case of sharpening rods, it turns out 'Rubies are Forever.' The result takes the best of both ceramic and diamond steel- a tool that will give you an elite edge for a lifetime



I took this straight out of the e-mail. If any one wants to read it them selves you can pm me your addy. and Ill forrward.

If you notice he did use corundum in the email.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 5, 2012)

OOOOOH I get it. It's solid?? That's pretty cool. How fine is it?


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 5, 2012)

1/8 an inch. So we could be seeing the rod underneath. But a ton of guess work.


----------

